# Samuel Miller on the Christian education of baptised children



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 6, 2019)

Samuel Miller on the Christian education of baptised children

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 7, 2019)

> Let them be early taught to reverence and read the word of God, and to treasure up select portions of it in their memories. Let appropriate catechisms, and other sound compends of Christian truth, be put into their hands, and by incessant repetition and inculcation be impressed upon their minds. Let a school or schools, according to its extent, be established in each church, placed under the immediate instruction of exemplary, orthodox, and pious teachers, carefully superintended by the pastor, and visited as often as practicable by all the officers of the church


 @Reformed Covenanter 

This quote reminds me of something RL Dabney said in one of his Discussions. I do not have my hand on it now, so this is a paraphrase.

"In all my experience, I have never once seen an older person converted to Christ who had not been steeped in religion as a child. I'm sure there are exceptions to this, but this has been my experience in my many years of ministry."​


----------

